# Reparar bobinado de motor electrico



## adrianzeta

Buenas tardes a todos y antes que nada quisiera desearles a todo una muy feliz navidad y prospero año nuevo.  Soy de Argentina,  busque la seccion de presentacion pero como estoy desde tapatalk no la encontre (luego la haré desde la pc) 

Les cuento que me sucedió: con estos benditos calores estivales un ventilador de pared de mis niños dejo de girar, intui q*UE* debia ser suciedad en el eje o pelusa y *POR* no bajarlo lo hice girar manualmente y salio funcionando.  Me puse a jugar con ellos y cuando regrese a mirarlo estaba nuevamente detenido y con mucha temperatura en el cuerpo del motor. Se ve q*UE* de había trabado y levantó temperatu*R*a con el atasco.  Lo desarme y en la bobina encontré muy escondida el te*RM*istor no? obviamente habia cumplido su función. Lo unico (es un ventilador chino mk tech de makro) es que estaba muy escondido en el bobinado y aunque procure set muy cuidadoso al quitarlo; corte uno de los minusculos hilos de cobre de la bobina. 

Mi consulta, es factible de reparar?  se puede raspar ese cable y darle un puntito de estaño y aislarlo de alguna manera?  googlee bastante y no encontré como hacerlo. Compre ya la nueva resistencia termica y *POR* las dudas el capacitor de arranque.  Ojala puedan ayudarme. 

Espero que puedan disf*R*utar estas fiestas con sus seres queridos y gracias por su tiempo desde ya.


----------



## Lord Chango

Hola adrianzeta, es factible reparar el bobinado, si solamente se corto un hilo.
Para que quede bien reparado, te aconsejo raspar aunos 5 mm de ambas puntas y agergarle un trocito de alambre entre si, porque una gotita de estaño entre las puntas no va a funcionar. Si podes aislar las soldaduras con termocontraible o espagueti, mejor.
Fijate de lubricar bien los bujes, y si tiene una par de años, fijate que no esten gastados los mismos, porque sino vas a renegar siempre.
Saludos y comenta como te fue.


----------



## solaris8

> no bajarlo lo hice girar manualmente y salio funcionando.


cambia el capacitor


> corte uno de los minusculos hilos de cobre de la bobina.


ahi solo te queda paciencia, y tratar de soldar la bobina, sino....a mandarlo a rebobinar
 o comprar otro


----------



## adrianzeta

solaris8 dijo:


> cambia el capacitor
> 
> ahi solo te queda paciencia, y tratar de soldar la bobina, sino....a mandarlo a rebobinar
> o comprar otro



ahi con lo de las vuelta de las aspas mw expresé mal,  estaba como trabado el eje,  no flojo y arranco por haber suplido la función de arranque que cumple el capacitor,  lo medi y esta en condiciones.  Gracias *POR* las opiniones me pondre a ver si puedo hacerlo. Luego comentó que paso.


----------



## yosimiro

Hola y felicidades, como te dijeron antes, lo primero sería lubricar bien el eje en sus 2 extremos con un aceite mutiuso tipo "WD40", hazlo girar hasta que afloje y muevelo tambien en sentido longitudinal para que el aceite se distribuya bien. Una vez que gire sin esfuerzo y luego de comprobar que los bujes están en buen estado puedes intentar reparar la bobina, no repitas lo de arrancar el ventilador manualmente es la receta para malograrlo.
Por cierto yo tube que hacer algo parecido y debo advertirte que esos hilos de cobre son de muy mala calidad y se cortan al mínimo esfuerzo de tracción, así que trata de quitar el barniz con un pedacito de algodon o tela del mismo material  embebido en acetona, tratar de lijarlos o usar algo filoso no te conviene.
saludos.


----------



## adrianzeta

Bueno muchas gracias a todos por sus sugerencias. Me puse finalmente con el ventilador y con mucho cuidado solde el hilo de cobre,  cambie la resistencia térmica y deje el condensador porque me daba bien la lectura del mismo respecto al valor de referencia.  Lo único que me paso fue que después de comprobar que funcionaba noto que las tres velocidades giran más o menos igual.  Alguna sugerencia de que debería chequear?  desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## armandolopezmx

checa la resisentencia entre cada una de las bobinas  de cada velocidad, con respecto al  comun...
te debe dar una diferencia semejante entre    la baja con la media     y   la media con la alta... saludos.


----------



## adrianzeta

armandolopezmx dijo:


> checa la resisentencia entre cada una de las bobinas  de cada velocidad, con respecto al  comun...
> te debe dar una diferencia semejante entre    la baja con la media     y   la media con la alta... saludos.



Ese chequeo armando solo en la bobina o puede hacerse en la llave de velocidades por que luego de armar el motor me da miedo de volver a cortar algo por alli adentro.  Gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

recomiendo que cambien los bujes ya que lo tenes desarmado.
son económicos y evitas que de nuevo se traben y que se vuelva a quemar el termisor o aun peor,quemar las bobinas


----------



## adrianzeta

el-rey-julien dijo:


> recomiendo que cambien los bujes ya que lo tenes desarmado.
> son económicos y evitas que de nuevo se traben y que se vuelva a quemar el termisor o aun peor,quemar las bobinas



Los bujes se quitan haciéndoles presión de alguna manera en especial? muchas gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien

tienen un seguro ,primero se giran de costado (queda el orificio tapado por donde antes iva el eje del rotor) , luego se presiona y salen ,para colocarlos de la misma forma.
se mete el buje de y una ves adentro se lo gira para que pueda entrar el eje del rotor 
el seguro queda en su sitio ,
hay otros modelos que si se puede quitar el seguro del buje,esos son mas fáciles, 
pero aprendiendo la técnica los cambias en un minuto


----------



## adrianzeta

el-rey-julien dijo:


> tienen un seguro ,primero se giran de costado (queda el orificio tapado por donde antes iva el eje del rotor) , luego se presiona y salen ,para colocarlos de la misma forma.
> se mete el buje de y una ves adentro se lo gira para que pueda entrar el eje del rotor
> el seguro queda en su sitio ,
> hay otros modelos que si se puede quitar el seguro del buje,esos son mas fáciles,
> pero aprendiendo la técnica los cambias en un minuto



Ah mira,  muchas gracias julien. No tenia ganas de hacerle fuerza y romperlos.  Recien los estuve aceitando y acomodandolos y me parece que el tema velocidad viene por ese lado.  Tengo una inquietud mas y es relacionada a la bobina ya que tuve que abrirla para remplazar el termistor y luego armarla de nuevo.  Para armarla solo debo usar cañamo?  este se utiliza por algo en especial en relación al calor?  Yo provisoriamente lo ate con piolin comun pero iba a consultar que hacer. Ademas,  debo cubrir estos con alfun tipo de barniz?,  y por último como se llaman esos cabitos de tela que hacen las veces de termocontraibles?  Mil gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo uso para el termisor el espagueti común y corriente, no el termo-contraible,
solo lo ato donde estaba y listo,sin barniz ni nada mas


----------



## adrianzeta

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo uso para el termisor el espagueti común y corriente, no el termo-contraible,
> solo lo ato donde estaba y listo,sin barniz ni nada mas



Claro,  pero yo corte los hilos de cañamo porque estaban muy ajustados y no se pueden volver a atar.  Puedo usar hilo comun?  los spaguetti se piden por ese nombre? se venden por tamaño? Los bujes se adquieren en una bulonera?  Gracias por la paciencia.


----------



## yosimiro

La verdad es que yo siempre evito usar el sitema de vaivén, uso solo la máxima velocidad y coloco el ventilador de modo que su viento circule por la habitación, las otras velocidades no me parecen eficientes.
Este es un gráfico bastante burdo de lo que quiero decir, a mi siempre me ha resultado.


----------



## el-rey-julien

se los pide por espagueti y venden la tira ,vienen en distintas medidas, 
si se puede usar hilo común ,pero tenes que echarle un poco de barniz para bobinado,así aguantan mejor la temperatura


----------



## adrianzeta

Lo arme y deje funcionando unos diez minutos y me parece que levantó temperatura.  Seran los bujes que habrá que cambiarle?  por las dudas apague hasta comprarlos. Estos se pueden sacar como vos decís Julien





 o la única manera es desarmando estas tres pestañitas de adelante?


----------



## yosimiro

Hola, ¿probaste sacudir el eje enérgicamente para posicionarlo?
Quitando las aspas, ¿probaste hacer girar el eje con los dedos?
Si gira sin esfuerzo no pueden ser los bujes, a menos que funcionando escuches un leve golpeteo.
En cuanto al las pestañas si, parecen ser lo único que los retiene, ojo fijate bien como están colocados con respecto al resorte y tal vez un pedazo de fieltro que se embebe en lubricante porque si no tendrás  dudas al armarlo y puede que tengas que hacer el trabajo 2 veces.
Para armar el receptáculo de bujes va a necesitar un tornillo de diámetro igual o inferior al del buje y una tuerca para el mismo más otra de mayor diámetro que el exterior del buje y arandelas para los dos extremos. 
saludos


----------



## adrianzeta

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.  Gira mas o menos bien si,  no probe lo de agitarlo. Entre el buje y el eje hay una arandela de plastico y una de goma pero no recuerdo el orden ya,  tendria que haberle hecho foto.


----------



## el-rey-julien

adrianzeta dijo:


> Lo arme y deje funcionando unos diez minutos y me parece que levantó temperatura.  Seran los bujes que habrá que cambiarle?  por las dudas apague hasta comprarlos. Estos se pueden sacar como vos decís Julien
> 
> [url]http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/c/819/7idc.jpg[/URL]
> 
> o la única manera es desarmando estas tres pestañitas de adelante?
> 
> [url]http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/c/841/2qmb.jpg[/URL]



no esa carcasa ,para sacar los bujes hay que levantar las tres pestañas ....
,es mas facil que la carcaza con seguro

la arandela va en este orden,la de metal finita primera y luego la de ''plastico'' que en realidad es una arandela de baquelita. o dos finita de metal y luego la arandela mas gruesa de plastico.
si el motor lo haces funcionar sin las paletas es normal que levante un poco de temperatura,ya que al no tenes las paletas del ventilador refrigera menos el motor

nota importante,
sobre los bujes,no importa si el rotor gira bien cuando lo impulsas con la mano,si el buje esta gastado 
al momento de encenderlo el campo magnetico ''pega'' el rotor y como el buje tiene juego este se termina trabando,por mas lubricante que le eches , hay veces que el buje esta tan gastado que termina el rotor rozando los campos ,el rotor se recalienta por el roze y queda negro


----------



## DOSMETROS

Asegurate que cuando rompiste la espira , además no hayas puesto en corto otras , eso haría calentar el bobinado hasta morir.

Levantar y separar un poco esas espiras , si el barnizado lo permite , sería una solución. 

Al rearmar el motor el rotor debe quedar centrado con el campo , las antifricción van detrás ya que la paleta empuja hacia atrás y debe tener juego axial.

Una vez armado el motor se le da unos golpecitos laterales a la punta del eje , en varios sentidos para volver a centrar los bujes oscilantes.

Se lubrica con aceite automotor , prohibido el de máquina de coser o el WD-40 que al rato se secan.

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien

el rotor de abajo lo saque de un ventilador con los bujes muy gastados y el de arriba de otro ventilador con el buje en mejor estado,
el rotor mas pequeño quedo negro del calor que levanto


----------



## adrianzeta

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el rotor de abajo lo saque de un ventilador con los bujes muy gastados y el de arriba de otro ventilador con el buje en mejor estado,
> el rotor mas pequeño quedo negro del calor que levanto
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 103410


 
Gracias julien, por lo veo de color viene bien con respecto a esas referencias en foto tuyas. 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Asegurate que cuando rompiste la espira , además no hayas puesto en corto otras , eso haría calentar el bobinado hasta morir.
> 
> Levantar y separar un poco esas espiras , si el barnizado lo permite , sería una solución.
> 
> Al rearmar el motor el rotor debe quedar centrado con el campo , las antifricción van detrás ya que la paleta empuja hacia atrás y debe tener juego axial.





Respecto a las arandelas, no tengo de metal. Hay una finita marron claro (es la de baquelita? y otra de goma.

Cual de estas dos formas seria la manera correcta de poner las arandelas?,  esta:






O esta otra:


----------



## el-rey-julien

esta bien como la segunda foto. o sea esta foto 









esta foto la tome recién de un rotor y no toque las arandelas,solo las separe un poco para la foto


----------



## adrianzeta

el-rey-julien dijo:


> esta bien como la segunda foto. o sea esta foto
> 
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/463x347q90/7/cbu1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> esta foto la tome recién de un rotor y no toque las arandelas,solo las separe un poco para la foto
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 103430



Estas pequeñas hélices en tu caso marrones (en el mio negras)  para que son?  deben deslizarse con facilidad?  porque una de las mias lo hace y la otra no.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Deben ir fijas , son ventiladores internos


----------



## el-rey-julien

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Deben ir fijas , son ventiladores internos



con que estén mas o ,menos  fijas ya esta, no hace falta que estén tannn trabadas.
ante que pregunte, con que la pego????
con trabasil o la gotita


----------



## adrianzeta

el-rey-julien dijo:


> con que estén mas o ,menos  fijas ya esta, no hace falta que estén tannn trabadas.
> ante que pregunte, con que la pego????
> con trabasil o la gotita



no las pegue,  las dos se sacan una con más facilidad que la otra.

Aca encontré algo que me pregunto si tendra q ver con el recalentamiento,  miren:





Es una de las hélices pequeñas de ambos lados del eje,  ven que tiene una pequeña pestañita rota?  eso hace que no quede tan afirmada contra el eje,  influirá?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mientras no giren libremente está bien


----------



## adrianzeta

Bueno Muchachos quiero contarles que ya está funcionando perfectamente. No hizo ni falta cambiar los bujes. Los abri,  engrase y arme nuevamente con los datos que recogí gracias a uds y ya esta perfecto.  Me queda para dentro de unos días comprar el barniz para poner en el bobinado pero ya está todo ok.  Muchas gracias a todos por la buena onda y la paciencia


----------



## el-rey-julien

si en unos dias lo ves medio trabado a las paletas ,a cambiar el buje ¡¡


----------

